# Scam Beware



## chevydyl (Jan 23, 2016)

I just got this text, notice the speedy.com, I recently ordered from speedy metals, be on the lookout, lol I think everyone should call this number and eff with them, like get em going string em along, lol they do that on one of the local morning radio shows its pretty good


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 23, 2016)

Those things always are posted in The Membwers Hangout. Give info on how you received it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## jim18655 (Jan 23, 2016)

I like how the Nelson Mandela Foundation sends text from Argentina.


----------



## mcostello (Jan 23, 2016)

I like the ones that start "the FBI cannot find You", then there is one that starts " I am in the mood and sitting in Your driveway waiting for You," a skaggy girl can find Me when the FBI can not? Maybe they should call Her and ask!


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jan 23, 2016)

Very sad. Just last week we had a 65 year old woman loose $50,000 to one of those old Publisher's Clearing House scams.


----------



## rgray (Jan 23, 2016)

Don't call it...that's probably how they make money. You may be paying by the minute for the call. they'll use dial around to get you on the pay number.


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 23, 2016)

jim18655 said:


> I like how the Nelson Mandela Foundation sends text from Argentina.


It's a scam assembled from global components...


----------



## savarin (Jan 23, 2016)

I love the telephone scams telling me my computer has a virus.
The longest I managed to string one along without even sitting at the screen was 45 mins.
I was slow, couldnt type, couldnt find the right program etc etc.
When he eventually wanted me to give him permission for remote access was when I asked if I could ask a question, I then said "Do you really believe  I am that stupid to give a little **** like you access to my system? Go and f*** yourself with the rough end of a pineapple." Then hung up.
I was flabbergasted when he called back and told me "You dont tell me f/o I tell you f/o.
I just said Run along little man, you are a nobody"
I count that as a win.


----------



## storky (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi  tony here , they did that to me I said ok on what computer I got 10 of them ? lol


----------



## MozamPete (Jan 25, 2016)

savarin said:


> rough end of a pineapple


Which end do you consider the smooth end?


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 25, 2016)

chevydyl said:


> I just got this text, notice the speedy.com


Notice that it's speedy.com.ar , not speedy.com .  "ar" is Argentina.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 25, 2016)

SO I won't be getting my $9647975433  inheritance ?


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 25, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> SO I won't be getting my $9647975433  inheritance ?


Of course you will, as soon as you pay the $35 transfer fee.


----------



## jim18655 (Jan 25, 2016)

John Hasler said:


> Of course you will, as soon as you pay the $35 transfer fee.



Tell them to take it of  what they owe you plus a $10,000 tip for helping you out!
 I once gave a telemarketer such a hard time her supervisor called me  back and wanted to know what "my problem was."
 He soon hung up on me also.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 25, 2016)

When telemarketers call.  answer with.."it's done , the bodies are in the tub ,i'm pouring the acid in now"


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 25, 2016)

either that or "Guess what I have in my left hand"


----------



## genec (Jan 25, 2016)

I got magic jack now they can not find me.


----------



## jim18655 (Jan 25, 2016)

Not really a scam or telemarketer story but I once had a phone number that was one digit off a local Toyota dealer and easy to mistake when reading the book - 6754 and 6759. After I told a caller twice he had the wrong number he called a third time to see if his car was finished. I told him I didn't have time to talk because a car just fell off the lift. I didn't answer the phone for awhile.


----------



## atunguyd (Jan 26, 2016)

jim18655 said:


> I like how the Nelson Mandela Foundation sends text from Argentina.


Nope +27 is South Africa 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## MozamPete (Jan 26, 2016)

I think it came from the @speedy.com.*ar* is Argentina


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 26, 2016)

MozamPete said:


> I think it came from the @speedy.com.*ar* is Argentina


The scammers usually bounce the messages off of several servers around the world, to conceal their origin.


----------



## atunguyd (Jan 26, 2016)

The domain doesn't mean much about location. I have a co.za domain registered in south Africa and hosted in USA.  There are some donation registrars that insist that you site then proof of owning the company name (like com.au) but they are in the minority. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------

